# Light Red BF HM Male x Red Cambodian Female



## Jayloo

Spawn Date: 3-25-13 between 12am-5am. Hatch Date: 3-26-13 at about 12pm. Will provide pictures below. Female (mother) picture will be delayed due to being damaged in spawning process. She is currently in a heated half gallon with AQ salt with daily water changes and being fed frozen bloodworms and glassworms. Male is currently tending to his nest an fry which are darting up and down. Very small spawn- probably around 30. I'm very proud of this pair due to them spawning so quickly and behaving so well. They were both virgins. Will update again when fry begin to free swim and father is removed. At that time they will be fed their first helping of banana or walter worms.


----------



## Jayloo

Daddy


----------



## MattsBettas

Can't wait to watch this! Looks like you will get some very nice fish.


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks Matt. It's a very small spawn but I already have the female reconditioning and I pulled the male this morning since some of the fry began to free-swim. So I plan on breeding the pair again. Maybe in 3 weeks?!


----------



## Jayloo

Update:3-27-13 Fry begin to free swim. Banana worms harvested and fed.  Will get pics when I move them from the plastic container to the glass aquarium.


----------



## Jayloo

You can see some babies in this pic swimming across the surface.


----------



## MattsBettas

Very nice!


----------



## Jayloo

Today was vinegar eels this AM. Then walter worms in the afternoon. And vinegar eels again before bed. I've added a gallon of water every day since hatch. The container they are in is almost being surpassed by water so I am thinking about releasing them into the glass tank either tomorrow or the next day. I can't really clean their small little breeding container so I will be excited to do a siphoning of the bottom of the tank. MORE & MORE fry keep appearing. I don't know where they are coming from but they were NOT in the nest haha. Just wanted to leave an update!!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Subscribing 

And yay, babies!


----------



## Jayloo

Just moved them from the small breeding container into the open space if the 35 gallon. It is half full at the moment but will be filling due to water changes in the next few days. Basically just dumped them and left the house cause I have to go to work but we will see how well they are acclimating when I get home. Fed vinegar eels and banana worms today. Will feed some Walter worms when I get home from work. Tomorrow I'm going to introduce some micro worms. Then after 1 week I will start some BBS. Just wanted to update. Hopefully more pictures if the babies tonight.


----------



## Jayloo

Got home from work to see more eyes looking up at me. I haven't noticed any ill effect from releasing them into the 35 gallon tank. I fed the babies vinegar eels, banana worms, Walter worms, and micro worms this PM. Just a small container mixed with a little of everything and spread it evenly across the tank. Will set up my brine shrimp so that they will hatch on Monday. Then will feed BBS every other day after the initial day.  little guys are still not feeling very photogenic so as soo as I can I will get more pictures.


----------



## Jayloo

Okay so I can't get a good picture of the babies... They are just too tiny. Tomorrow they will be five days old. Baby brine shrimp set up today. Hopefully will hatch by Monday. I've added about 3 gallons of water to the tank today usin the drip method. There seems to be no distress caused by adding water. Temp is holding at 85 degrees. Just am update on the little Fire spawn.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Tiny little babies xD

I have a baby myself but he's easily a few months old. I can't imagine how tiny your babies are!


----------



## Marvel170

subcribed! and yay!!


----------



## Jayloo

Just fed BBS for the first time! I love feeding BBS because the fry turn into little mini hunters.  I only feed it every 48 hours tho bcuz I only hatch one batch at a time. Feed micro, banana, and Walter worms in between. Also vinegar eels. Still adding water to fill up the 35 gallon. Slowly but surely haha.


----------



## Jayloo

1 week old fry (left side of plants) from Fire Spawn


----------



## MattsBettas

Took me a while but I found them! Lol.


----------



## Jayloo

I-phone is not the best camera for fry!


----------



## Jayloo

Fry are growing. Tomorrow the 35 gallon will be completely full at 9 days old! Smaller spawn + larger aquarium= easier water changes and faster growth.  ALSO I placed the previously planned ICE spawn parents back together tonight after some extra conditioning. Hopefully the male will get busy with a nest.


----------



## Jayloo

Today the breaker in the fish room blew. I fixed it and ran upstairs to check the temp in the grow out which was 82. Usually I keep the temp 85 degrees. No devastation noted to the babies but it was very stressful to me. Also the ICE pair has still not spawned. Going to give it one more day. Will post more updates.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's not good but it is good that you found it before anything happened.


----------



## Jayloo

My babies are still eating and growing. Will try to get pictures for the next update. 10 days old today so yolk sac is gone!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! Hoping mine will spawn over the weekend.


----------



## Jayloo

Good luck!


----------



## Jayloo

They are actually quite big in person and easy to spot now... Just poor camera and camera man haha!


----------



## Option

At 10 days it will still be hard to get good pics, unless you have a great macro lens. Is all that old food at the tank bottom?


----------



## Jayloo

Pic was right before siphoning.


----------



## Jayloo

25% water change today. Micro worms and banana worms given to eat. Will try to update pics again soon!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Love the dad!


----------



## Jayloo

13 days old


----------



## Jayloo

Another


----------



## SunshineSulie

Excited for babies!


----------



## Jayloo

2 weeks old today! Micro, banana, and Walter worms daily. Vinegar eels at night. BBS every 3rd day. No problems as of now. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jayloo

Just counted 23 so more and more pop up each day. Small spawn but my ICE spawn has hundreds to keep me busy.


----------



## Jayloo

Today was a BBS feeding day. They went nuts. They are 15 days old and I can visibly see caudal, anal, and dorsal fins. Also I had a lot of die off in my ICE spawn who are only 3-4 days old so I placed them in the grow out with this bunch. I figure it can be survival of the fittest...


----------



## MadMay

Aw I hope some of you rice spawn make it I was thinking about starting a pkct line and was really interested to see how your little ones turnout


----------



## Jayloo

There are some survivors. The temp in the room rose above the tank and I think the temp change shocked the lil guys :/


----------



## Jayloo

Updated pictures!


----------



## Jayloo

Big fry


----------



## Jayloo

17 days old today! Ordering Grindal worms to start feeding at 4 weeks!


----------



## Jayloo

19 days old today. In the 35 gallon grow out. Use to see 10-20 fry. Today I counted 33... They are getting quite big. Will get more pictures on Tuesday.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay!


----------



## Jayloo

New pics! 2 weeks, 6 days.


----------



## Jayloo

Almost 3 weeks old!


----------



## MattsBettas

Mine are six days old... I hope they grow nice and fast like yours!


----------



## Jayloo

They will. What are you feeding and what size tank they in?


----------



## MattsBettas

Micro worms, banana worms, and bbs. Need to get my ve culture! I think I know what I'm doing. I haven't found a dead one yet and there are easily 150-200 of them so I guess I'm doing something right... Lol. Ten gallon tank.


----------



## belleangel33

Wow yours are huge! Wish mine grew that fast! Great job!


----------



## Jayloo

Today I fed mosquito larvae for the first time. They were monsters! I just bred in a container inside of the grow out tank. Then the day after I removed the dad, I dumped them in the grow out. Then fed all the live foods I could and changed the water every other day.


----------



## Mahsfish

Growing fast for sure. Good luck


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks. I'm kind of bummed because this will be my last spawn until I move. The family and I decided to relocate to South Carolina. So until I can move and get a new fish room set up, my spawns will have to be put on hold!


----------



## MattsBettas

How long will that be?


----------



## Jayloo

Well I'm putting in a notice at work on July 15th. Will be moved in by August 2nd. So a few weeks after that...


----------



## belleangel33

Oh boo on no more spawns but at least its not forever!


----------



## Jayloo

No and I plan on hitting it hard when I get moved!


----------



## Jayloo

3 weeks old!


----------



## Jayloo

More


----------



## MattsBettas

Awwwwwwwww.


----------



## Jayloo

I am excited for them to color up!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea. I want to see mine color up as well. It sure will be exciting! How much/many water changes are you doing?


----------



## Jayloo

I change 10 gallons every other day... And siphon the bottom.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok. And mom... When can we see her?


----------



## Jayloo

Oh I totally forgot. Let me see if I can get a shot of her.


----------



## Jayloo

This isn't her but is similar. She wouldn't pose for a pic in the sorority. Will get one soon!


----------



## Jayloo

Oh and just to update... Some of the larger fry in this spawn now have ventrals! @ 3 weeks old. I'm excited to see more development!


----------



## MattsBettas

That's great! I swear I saw a caudal on one of mine... Watching them develop is really exciting!


----------



## Jayloo

Just did a ten gallon water change. I'm attempting to raise this spawn quick so I can get them new homes and all before I attempt to move. I also am eager to see if I have any good Cambodian HM out of the spawn. Because that is a line I want to keep up with in the future.


----------



## DragonFyre14

Beautiful spawn. Good luck with these fast growing fry


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks dragon. Today they had micro worms and vinegar eels. My BBS did not have a good hatch rate this go around. Luckily I have them on all sorts of things!


----------



## MadMay

Oh man they look great I hope mine look as good as yours do when they are 3 weeks!


----------



## belleangel33

Jayloo said:


> Oh and just to update... Some of the larger fry in this spawn now have ventrals! @ 3 weeks old. I'm excited to see more development!


Wow you sure are a good mom! glad you are seeing ventrals


----------



## Mashiro

Gorgeous daddy! 

Can't wait to see the fry's coloring!


----------



## Jayloo

@ madmay- I'm sure they will look awesome @belleangel- I'm glad I see ventrals too... Now I want them to color up!!! @ mashiro- thank you, I'm excited for coloring too


----------



## Jayloo

I'm so excited to post some update On my little bunch! Today they are 3 weeks and 5 days old. I observed them breathing through their labyrinth organ multiple times today. I have some updated pictures.


----------



## Jayloo

Just did a 75% water change. 3wks, 5 days old.


----------



## Jayloo

More 3week, 5 day old fry. Now we need some color!


----------



## Jayloo

Will be starting grindal worms soon. Also going to try and wean them to some frozen blood worms after 4 weeks... 3week, 5 day old fry.


----------



## Mashiro

*dies of cuteness overload*


----------



## Marvel170

dawww!! they are adorable!!!


----------



## Jayloo

After closely examining the fry today I can now announce so have one fry with red coloring on the anal fin! Excitement!


----------



## Jayloo

Red coloring noted on 2 fry tonight. One has it on the anal, the other has it on the anal and caudal fins. Also I purchased some live adult brine shrimp today from my LFS. They had to rip them apart but they eagerly ate the entire batch within 30 minutes. Today they are 3 weeks and 6 days old.


----------



## Jayloo

4 weeks old today. Minimum count is 30... Temp is steady at 85-86 degrees. They are now eating MW, WW, BW, and VE mixture in the morning (so it can last throughout the day if they don't eat it all). BBS about every 2-3 days as it hatches. The past 2 days I have stopped at my LFS and purchased live adult brine shrimp for them at about mid afternoon for a snack. Then more worm assortment at night. Going to start experimenting with frozen foods tomorrow. && their coloring is beginning to show. All in all my FIRE spawn is burning on.


----------



## Jayloo

The first disaster of this spawn has struck. I had four babies choke on their first frozen feeding. It's okay I still have around thirty but I was upset as it was my four largest fry. I guess they weren't ready to be fed such large food. Did a ten gallon change and placed in some MW and VE. Hopefully they have been through the worst... :/ totally my fault.


----------



## Jayloo

I have a handful of fry of about 30 beginning to show red coloring like the one at the top of this picture...


----------



## MattsBettas

Awesome!


----------



## Mashiro

Very nice!


----------



## belleangel33

I love when the color starts to show!


----------



## Jayloo

Me too! They are getting big.


----------



## Jayloo

4 weeks/6days old


----------



## Jayloo

5 week old fry. Started feeding chopped frozen foods


----------



## Mashiro

Awesome! I can't wait to see all the cambodians that come out of this spawn!


----------



## Jayloo

I'm hoping for some clean Cambodian too. I'll keep a pair or two for the F2.


----------



## Mashiro

Jayloo said:


> I'm hoping for some clean Cambodian too. I'll keep a pair or two for the F2.


I'd sure love to have a male Cambodian HM from you!

It's so fun seeing the fry grow up, too!


----------



## MattsBettas

They sure are growing fast! Congrats!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are so adorable!


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks guys. I'm hoping I don't lose form focusing on color. I do hope to get some good HM pair. Only time will tell!  they started chopped frozen foods at 5 weeks and I'm going to start feeding adult brine shrimp daily.


----------



## Jayloo

Fry at 5 weeks/4 days


----------



## DragonFyre14

gorgeous color on their fins! It is so vibrant!


----------



## Jayloo

5 weeks/ 4 days


----------



## Jayloo

5 weeks/ 4 days


----------



## Mashiro

They're huge looking from the pics, lol!

So cute too.


----------



## Jayloo

More pics.


----------



## Jayloo

Betta fry 5 weeks/ 4 days


----------



## Jayloo

5 weeks/ 5 days


----------



## Jayloo

Five weeks/ five days


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute babies.


----------



## Jayloo

Thank you. 6 weeks/2 days.


----------



## Jayloo

6 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Jayloo

One more


----------



## Mashiro

Wow, they are growing so FAST!!!


----------



## Jayloo

I know. I have three really big ones. And the rest are still good sized. Just a few runts. They are eating frozen BBS. Live adult brine shrimp. Freeze dried bloodworms. Chopped glasses worms. And a carnivore mix that frozen. Seems to be doing the trick. Change five gallons of water after the afternoon feeding and then ten gallons after their night feeding. I'm tempted to move the bigger fry to a different tank but I will hold off until they can be jarred. Just don't want my little runts having too much competition...


----------



## Mashiro

How many weeks old do you jar them?


----------



## Jayloo

When they get aggressive. I've seen people do it as early as 8 weeks and as late as never... Haha. Some people just leave all the females and it is a new community tank... I will probably do large ones first. That way it will give the smaller ones a chance to catch up. I just don't want to jar the bigger ones too early because cleaning 30 jars daily will be much harder than the water changes in the grow out that I do now...


----------



## Canis

Love the ones with the purpleish blue tint! Very cute fry <3


----------



## trilobite

Looking good! I love their fat tummies :-D


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jayloo

Update!


----------



## Jayloo

Picture 1- Seven weeks old


----------



## Jayloo

Some of the jars:


----------



## Jayloo

Little baby nests!


----------



## Jayloo

Last one!


----------



## Darth

VERY nice job Jay!!


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks! Wanted you to see the efforts of my F1


----------



## Darth

I just tried to call, I got the machine.


----------



## Jayloo

I'm at work. Can't talk on cell. Starting tomorrow call anytime before 3pm. I generally work 3-11pm eastern standard time. I got called in early today. It is 1 pm here currently.


----------



## Darth

Ok, I am also at work, I work on selling the biggest online source and varieties of heirloom tomatoes in the world!


----------



## Jayloo

2 juveniles sexed as males! Finnage is becoming longer... And they are try to compete with who can build the biggest nest. Feeding the jarred juveniles twice a day. Also they are all getting daily 90% water changes. 34 juveniles total from this spawn after deaths/culls. I only culled for deformity. If they have inadequate color or finnage I will find a pet home.


----------



## Jayloo

6 probable males now.  here is a pic of a clean colored Cambo male!


----------



## Jayloo

Here is a Cambo male with iridescence... They are currently 7 weeks/6 days!


----------



## Darth

Wow Nice Work!


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks. Will probably be keeping 3 males and 3 females. I will be selling the others. Of course not yet but maybe in another month...


----------



## Jayloo

Will picture update soon!


----------



## Jayloo

Male # 1 (all these are at 8 weeks/1day old)


----------



## Jayloo

Male # 2


----------



## Jayloo

Male # 3


----------



## Jayloo

Male # 4


----------



## Jayloo

Male # 5


----------



## Jayloo

Male # 6


----------



## Canis

LOVE 2 and 6! Very pretty!


----------



## Jayloo

They will be available at 12 weeks old.


----------



## Canis

*starts piling money in savings* Do you know how much you will be selling them for?


----------



## Jayloo

Cheap. Are you looking for females too or just male?


----------



## Canis

Just a male ^^


----------



## Jayloo

Male will be 10$, females will be 5$. A pair will be 15$. And you can add additional females for 2$.


----------



## Canis

Will you ship Priority or will you only do Express? #6's cuteness is overwhelming XD


----------



## Jayloo

I will do priority and express. I'm not sure on the shipping prices because this will be my first time but it will be whatever is standard. 15$ and 35$ I think?


----------



## Jayloo

They have LOTS if growing to do. I'm hoping for heavy finnage.


----------



## Canis

Alright ^^ I will keep an eye out for when you start selling!


----------



## Jayloo

It will be end of June.  will update with pictures on certain numbers when requested. Also there are more male not pictured yet. And I haven't pictured females in the event that they are actually late blooming males.


----------



## logisticsguy

Your fry look terrific Jayloo. Nice job!


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks so much. I'm really excited to see them at 12 weeks. 4 more weeks of growth and they should be great. I'm happiest that I have so many Cambodian. Even male. Continuing to F2 shouldn't be too difficult. I'm planning on keeping the best 6. The rest have to go!


----------



## Darth

I deffinatly want a pair Jay!


----------



## Jayloo

No problems Darth!


----------



## Darth

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Mashiro

Wow. They're so beautiful Jayloo!


----------



## Jayloo

Thank you Mashiro. I am pleased with my F1 outcome.


----------



## mersf559

just found this thread pretty stocked to see how they look now lol


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks


----------



## Jayloo

Juvenile bubble nests! Boys will be boys...


----------



## Clayton1089

I have a female that would go great with one of them! Haha but I don't really have the space for another breeding and grow out tank:/ already have a spawn of 150+ CT haha


----------



## Jayloo

Congrats man


----------



## Clayton1089

Thanks! Ha I was surprised with how many I got cause my fema


----------



## Jayloo

Male #7 (orange)


----------



## Jayloo

Male#8


----------



## Jayloo

Male#9


----------



## Jayloo

Male#10


----------



## Jayloo

Male#11


----------



## Jayloo

Male#12


----------



## Jayloo

Male#13


----------



## Jayloo

Male#14


----------



## Jayloo

Male#15


----------



## Jayloo

Male#16


----------



## Jayloo

Male 11, 15, and 16 are color culls in my opinion...


----------



## Canis

Jayloo said:


> Male 11, 15, and 16 are color culls in my opinion...



But 16 is so cute D:
Love some of the results you got!


----------



## Jayloo

I don't kill color culls. Just will find them pet home!


----------



## Canis

Jayloo said:


> I don't kill color culls. Just will find them pet home!


Oh XD


----------



## Jayloo

The Fire Spawn is 9 weeks old today. Males are pictured 1-16. Daily water changes in the jars and twice daily feedings. Not much else has changed!


----------



## alunjai

Just been catching up with your spawn log and its looking great!! Well done!! I particularly love the way how you've jarred them (All in clear plastic cups and within a larger tank). Such a good idea - Even though I've never had a large spawn... lol.

Well I have to wait until July after my holiday before I can spawn again. I can't wait


----------



## Jayloo

Thanks so much


----------



## Darth

Hello folks, well some of you may know and some don't, ay and I are going to collaborate on bringing back the true Cambodian betta..he is sending me some of his girls to cross with these fine examples I got from my new breeder friend overseas!!
This fish as a strain is nearly wiped out and everyone knows how that happened!!
Anyway, here are the males I have to spawn to the fine girls Jay is sending after painstakingy going through just about every breeder on Face Book, I finally found one that had the real McCoy, and decent form to boot, plus a hidden surprise...a DT!!!!!

First is the HM single super delta



And here he is folks!! The DT!!!!


----------



## Darth

There are still some left, not many but a couple breeders still have some sense.


----------



## Canis

How are the fry doing?


----------



## Jayloo

Good. Will update pics soon!


----------



## Canis

Awesome


----------



## Darth

I am ready Jay when you can send em.


----------



## Jayloo

Male number 12 rehomed


----------



## Canis

Any updates on 6 or 16?


----------



## Jayloo

Will get those for you. Promise.


----------



## Canis

Thank you!


----------

